# carpeting custom plywood hatch doors...enough room?



## darndam (Apr 6, 2012)

Can someone with this experience tell me if I need to cut away extra wood after cutting out a hatch to accommodate the carpet? I am going to get pretty standard Lowes outdoor carpet. Once I jig-out the hatch door from the deck (1/2 or 3/4") plywood, do I need to sand/trim the edges to allow for the wrapped-around carpet? Looking for a snug, but not forced fit. Many thanks...pics or links to builds are appreciated!


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 6, 2012)

mine fit snug after i cut it with a reg. blade,but the corners were a little too tight,so i took an eighth of an inch off each long end.


----------



## jigngrub (Apr 6, 2012)

Making your hatch lid 1/4" smaller than your opening will make a *very* tight fit, I'd go with 3/8" all the way around.

You can alway try a dry fit before gluing the carpet to your lid, just lay a piece of carpet over the hole and then see if your lid will press down into the opening.


----------



## Comstocker (Apr 6, 2012)

I used the cheaper indoor/outdoor carpet from Menards in my boat project and allowed 1/8" for each edge it was wrapped around. 

I didn't sand the edges real round because I didn't want the seams of the hatches to be that visible, I just softened the sharp 90 degree edge a little. 

It turned out very nicely.


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 7, 2012)

1/8" per layer, per side (if carpet is wrapping hatch opening, and hatch lid, that would be 1/2") for the closed loop 'cornrow' carpet (which I strongly recommend against - strongly).

Fat 1/4" per layer, per side for 16 oz. open loop marine carpet (Total of 1" - 1.125" for a hatch with carpet wrapping the lid and lining the opening). This will result in a snug fit, but will still open without going nuts.


----------



## darndam (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks BB...out of curiosity why so negative on the cornrow carpet? Snags?


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 8, 2012)

darndam said:


> Thanks BB...out of curiosity why so negative on the cornrow carpet? Snags?



Snags are a big one. I've demonstrated this to a couple people before by taking a crankbait or jerkbait with multiple trebles (jerkbaits with 3 trebles do make a convincing argument), and pulling it through the carpet. The loop carpet will hang the bait nearly instantaneously, and removal requires pliers, time, and a multitude of 4 letter words, whereas one can pull the bait through the marine carpet, with few snags that the hook can easily pull free from.

Also, if you step in the boat with a load of Georgia red clay (those of y'all from other parts of the country, if you've never dealt with the stuff, you probably aren't capable of understanding it's power) on your boot, it will be hard to clean from the marine carpet, but impossible to clean from the cornrow stuff.


----------



## jigngrub (Apr 8, 2012)

bassboy1 said:


> Also, if you step in the boat with a load of Georgia red clay (those of y'all from other parts of the country, if you've never dealt with the stuff, you probably aren't capable of understanding it's power) on your boot, it will be hard to clean from the marine carpet, but impossible to clean from the cornrow stuff.



Yeah, we got the same clay over here in 'Bama too!

That's why I installed marine vinyl in my boat, just hose it out and squirt a little Dawn on it then hit it with the truck tire brush for a second or two and you never even would know it was there... takes about 5 minutes and you don't have to wait for the dang carpet to dry before you cover the boat back up.


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 8, 2012)

Um, measure the carpet thickness and multiply X 2. For a snug fit, subtract 1/16". If your woodworking skills aren't that refined and your working with hand tools (skilsaw, sander, jigsaw, hand saw, etc), subtract an 1/8". It's harder to shave a 1/16" off than an 1/8".

If you have a router table, use an edge bit and trim it down. Much cleaner and will leave a better edge to clue too. Use a small round over bit once it's cut to size. Round edges are much easier to wrap teh carpet around, plus it removes teh sharp edge that causes quick wear on the carpet.


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 9, 2012)

home depot also sells an aluminum clamp on adjustable straight edge guide for long cuts with a skilsaw.cheap and very effective.it extends about 8',so you can rip a full sheet of ply with it.


----------

